# Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????



## Stahlblitz (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen passenden Echolot für mich.
Aus den vielen Beiträgen hier und einigen Beratungsgesprächen kommt "eigendlich" nur ein Humminbird mit SI Technik in frage.
Nun hab ich das Glück, das mein Bruder demnächst beruflich in die Staaten muß und mir angeboten hat eins mitzubringen.
Ich hab natürlich gleich mal bei Humminbird auf die US-Homepage geschaut um mir die Preise anzuschauen und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen.
Dort kostet das 797c2 SI Combo CHO 859,99 $ umgerechnet knapp 582 €!!!!
Und hier bei uns ist es selten unter 1400€ zu bekommen.
Nun meine Frage:
Ist es so ein großer Unterschied zwischen den US und Ger-Versionen, das man es lassen sollte (Garantie mal aussen vorgelassen bei dem Preis)?
Soviel ich weiß und gelesen habe, gibt es 2 Versionen. Einmal eine US-Version und einmal eine Internationale Version.
Hat einer Informationen wie sich die Versionen technisch unterscheiden (von der Sprache mal abgesehen)?
Oder sind die gleich (Sprache abgesehen)?
Gruß
Stahlblitz


----------



## Lonny (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Hallo,

na dann kann er mir ja gleich ein Humminbird 727 Mitbringen 

PS: da habe ich auch noch gleich mal eine Frage und zwar kann mann eine andere Software aufspielen ? So das mann ein Deutsches Sprachiges Lot hat ?


grüße: Daniel


----------



## pjfighter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

warum wird hier eigendlich immer ein neues thema auf gemacht!?#dein weiter unten wird doch genau diese frage diskutiert#h
naja, ist ja auch ein "heisses" thema|kopfkrat


----------



## vaaberg (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Lowrance und Humminbird haben allgemein ca. 15 Sprachen drauf, das einzige ist die Bedienungsanleitung, da braucht man ein wenig englisch.
Anssonsten kann man mit ein bischen Verstand die Dinger auch fast ohne Bed.Anleitung werkeln lassen. Ich hab´s auch so gemacht, mein Lowrance LCR 104 ci hatte damals fast 2.400,- € gekostet, für 1600,-- inkl. porto und Zoll war ich dabei.
Kaufe Schnur nur noch über Ebay (HarleRod) inkl. Zoll und Porto für die Spiderwire 82,--€/1100 Yards.
Schwinger für Echolot in D. ca 200,-- €, Org. verpackt über USA Ebay von privat 91,-- €

Noch fragen ?#6


----------



## Lonny (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Hallo; 

*Noch Fragen:* Ja zum Zoll kann man dem auch umgehen ?


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## McRip (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> *Noch Fragen:* Ja zum Zoll kann man dem auch umgehen ?
> 
> ...


Können tut man viel, aber ob es legal? Ich kann dir schriftlich geben dass hier Zöllner mitlesen, also immer schön vorsichtig. #h



Stahlblitz schrieb:


> Dort kostet das 797c2 SI Combo CHO 859,99 $ umgerechnet knapp 582 €!!!!
> Und hier bei uns ist es selten unter 1400€ zu bekommen.


Es ist verständlich, dass man sparen will, aber ich hoffe du weißt schon was eine CHO-Version ist und das deine Rechnung sowieso nicht so ganz aufgeht (siehe oben) oder? ;+



Zu den Unterschieden bei Humminbird: Meter und Celcius sollen nicht drin sein, genausowenig hier gekaufte Maps (nur mit Glück und einem Händler der hilft!)...


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Auf der Raubfischmesse in Utrecht mit dem nen Humminbird mit Sideimaging gespielt, nicht nur das die Deutsche Sprache hatten, nein es kannte sogar das Metrische System und das Gerät war ein Ami Modell.

Früher war das anders, habe ein amerikanisches Barschboot mit dem Werks Humminbird druff, der kennt weder Deutsch noch Meter.

Zum Zoll kann ich dier sagen das ich 60 € bezahlt habe als ich mein Eagle bekommen habe. Preis inkl Versand (der wird beim Zoll) mit bezollt war 680 €.

Nur nicht per Wire transfer bezahlen (Überweisung) kostet sonst schnell mal mehr als 50 €. Visa card oder paypal oder so etwas in der art nutzen.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Und für alle die , die jetzt Loslegen 

JAAA ABER WEGEN DER GARANTIE!!!!!!
Als Auslandskunde auch in den USA 2 Jahre.




Und jetzt für alle die die behaupten 

Das Gerät ist Monatelang weg bei Reparatur!!!!!
Ist auch totaler Quatsch, da geräte die hier beim Angelgerätehändler zurückgegeben werden zwecks reparatur auch genau den gleichen Weg gehen. 

Meins war wie Versprochen nach 4 Wochen wieder da.

Und nicht wie von einigen Sponsoren hier im Board die Echolote verkaufen behauptet wird, erst nach Monaten wenn das Gerät in den USA gekauft wurde. #q#q#q#q


----------



## Stahlblitz (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Hallo!

Sorry für den 2ten Beitrag zu dem Thema....:c



McRip schrieb:


> Es ist verständlich, dass man sparen will, aber ich hoffe du weißt schon was eine CHO-Version ist und das deine Rechnung sowieso nicht so ganz aufgeht (siehe oben) oder? ;+


 
Nein, ich weiß leider nicht was eine CHO-Version ist. Klär mich Bitte auf.
Den Preis plus Steuer hab ich mir nicht ausgerechnet. Wird aber immernoch deutlich unter dem eines Deutschen Händlers liegen.
Und wenn ich Glück habe, wird mein Bruder eine internationale Version bekommen...
Wegen der Garantie mach ich mir auch nicht die grossen Sorgen bei den Preis.#6

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, spricht nichts gegen einen Kauf für den Halben Preis oder weniger....
Meine Meinung.

Vielen Dank Euch allen!!!!

Achja, was ist denn nun eine CHO-Version???

Gruß
Stahlblitz


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Und Leute

ein email an den Händler wo ihr vielleicht bestellen wollt löst schon sämtlich fragen, und ihr könnt gleich sehen wie es um den Händler support steht.


Achso mein Echo war in nichtmal 12 Tagen nach geldeingang bei mir, bzw. lag hier beim Zoll.

also im fall der Fälle einfach anschreiben die Amis, da werden sie geholfen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Achmin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

@McRip

Was ist denn nun eine Cho-Version???
Du bist doch grad online.
Hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört.


Und Zitat:Zu den Unterschieden bei Humminbird: Meter und Celcius sollen nicht drin sein, genausowenig hier gekaufte Maps (nur mit Glück und einem Händler der hilft!)...

"Sollen"... Weißt du, ob hier gekaufte Maps gehen, odr weißt du es nicht?

Gruß Armin


----------



## McRip (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein sollte man als Interessent für einen Auslandskauf drauf stoßen (wenn man sich einigermaßen informiert), was CHO bedeutet und daher sage ich ganz offen: wers nicht selber raus findet sollte einen Kauf im Ausland sein lassen. Vielleicht mache ich mir damit keine Freunde, aber bitte lest zumindest mal die Herstellerpages oder bemüht google... Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen! Aber ich rate jedem, der sich nicht ausreichend informiert, von einem Echolotkauf ab, egal wo (siehe auch das aktuelle Beispiel hier im Forum: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117806). Ich finde die meisten Leute bestellen viel zu schnell voreilig irgendwo, ist ja nur ein paar Klicks entfernt, worunter die deutschen Händler (egal ob nun gut oder schlecht) leiden. Man mag über die Preise streiten können, aber Beratung ist auch etwas wert und in vielen Fällen dringend notwendig. Man kauft auch kein Auto spontan ohne Räder irgendwo, nur weil es billiger ist. Man sollte es testen und sich informieren, ob die Kiste (egal ob nun Echolot oder Auto) zu seinen Anforderungen und Möglichkeiten passt. 
CHO steht für Echolot ohne Geber... deshalb sind sie auch etwa um den Geberpreis billiger... 

Mein Stand bei den deutschen Maps ist: es geht (in der Theorie, aber in der Praxis) nicht und ich bin und bleibe skeptisch, dass es jetzt gehen soll. Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen, weil ich keinen selbst geprüften Weg kenne, auch wenn es einen geben soll. Mehr sag ich nicht. #t

Eine Umstellung auf Meter geht jedenfalls nicht, Celcius-Umstellung soll wohl gehen, aber auch die Sprache ist bei den US-Versionen gelockt. 

Jeder muss selbst entscheiden was er tut... Ich rate zum deutschen Händler mit ordentlicher Beratung. #h


----------



## dtnorway (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Und für alle die , die jetzt Loslegen
> 
> JAAA ABER WEGEN DER GARANTIE!!!!!!
> Als Auslandskunde auch in den USA 2 Jahre.
> ...



|good: Danke! #6


----------



## vaaberg (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Nehmen wir mal Japan mit dazu:

Daiwa 500 FE Schnurführung zu viel Spiel. Anruf bei Cormoran - 
einschicken Rep. Kosten per Mail 26,80. Habe ausdrücklich keine Garantieansprüche gestellt Da schick ich nix zu den gelben. Und was Garantieansprüche in Germany bedeuten brauch ich wohl nicht weiter zu erläutern.
 Ansonsten soll man mindestens genauso misstrauisch wie in Deutschland sein.
Und was die Ami´s anbelangt - alle Achtung Service und Freundlichkeit Spitze, sogar von Privatleuten.
Harlerod hat versehentlich mal doppelt Porto berechnet - ohne Aufforderung kam eine Gutschriftsanzeige, die inzwischen ohne Hinweis verrechnet wurde.   So geht´s auch.

.... und englisch kann ich auch nicht, ich musste damals russisch lernen....:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Bei solchen Diskussionen auch immer aufpassen auf den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung. Und dass immer die jeweiligen Gesetze/Regeln des Landes, in dem der Verkäufer sitzt, gelten, wenn man Ansprüche durchsetzen will/muss.


----------



## raubangler (16. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*

Anscheinend haben hier ja doch einige bereits in den Staaten bestellt.
Wer kann denn welche US-Händler empfehlen?


----------



## Jetblack (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*

Noch was zur Beachtung...wenn da noch "SOME RESTRICTIONS MAY APPLY" dabei steht, dann bedeutet das "Keine Lieferung ausserhalb der US/Can" 

Meines Wissens verbietet Lowrance/Eagle den Händlern den Export. Was die anderen machen weis ich nicht.


----------



## utzel (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben hier ja doch einige bereits in den Staaten bestellt.
> Wer kann denn welche US-Händler empfehlen?


 
Hier und da #h.


----------



## utzel (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied USA-Germany????*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Meines Wissens verbietet Lowrance/Eagle den Händlern den Export. Was die anderen machen weis ich nicht.


 
Wenn dem so ist, dann interessiert das aber wohl die wenigsten Händler .


----------

